# Curing IBS Naturally with Chinese Medicine



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

Has anyone read or know about this book? It is by Jane Bean published in 2000


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It sound good.Yeah,anyone?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

I am going to have to check that book out. I love Chinese Medicine. Western medicine never helped me. In many ways they made me worse with the 1/2 dozen pills they kept me on.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi Kel,i have the book,the is many interesting research on IBS in it.I still try to find the rigth chinese meds mix.


----------

